# online or video lessons



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mmmm pudding.......


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the Learn & Master Lessons by Steve Krenz. They are the best I've seen. The reason I think they are so good is because they are explained in detail and the structure for the lessons and the whole series is thought out very, very well.

You should be a very good intermediate guitar player by the time you are finished this series which takes about one year if you set a regular regimen with it.


----------



## Dustin1706 (Jan 3, 2011)

Learn & Master + JustinGuitar


----------

